# fatty question(Q views added)



## fracwilt (Jun 15, 2012)

i'm going to try my first fatties tomorrow. one will be a mexican style with some zatarains rice and beans, rotel diced tomatoes with lime juice and cilantro, sliced jalepenos, and some mexican shredded cheese. the other one will be a pizza kind with just sauce, pepperoni, cheese. the sausage will be 2lbs mild pork(store bought) and 1 lb italian venison sausage, wrapped in cheap bacon. plan on cooking from 9am til done, hopefully around noon,. will cook 225-250 with hickory wood. i will be taking the fatties to the lake that afternoon for an early dinner with family. should i just wrap them real good in foil, then put in a cooler with towels, kinda like a butt? how long will they stay hot like this? or should i try a different method for transporting?


----------



## gofish (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't cut them until you get to the lake, then'nuke em' whole and then slice.  Will taste like they just came off the smoker.  (I am assuming you are going to a lake house with a microwave ....)

Coolering can't hurt but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 15, 2012)

actually, my parents have a camper up there at a campground, so they do have a microwave. thanks for the quick response.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm thinking the bacon will go soft on ya... but it's no big deal tho...  GL


----------



## chickenman09 (Jun 15, 2012)

I take my MES 30 every time we camp. we always have fresh fatties.fatties, pulled pork, smoked turkey, hamburgers, chops, ribs, etc. our camping friends really like camping around us!


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 15, 2012)

i don't mind chewy bacon, lol. just got done rolling'em up. definitely will do things different next time. shoulda laid out flower or something, that pork sausage is very sticky. also overstuffed my pizza fatty, could hardly roll it up. was gonna do the zip lock bag trick but was using 1.5lbs per fatty, so i thought it would be too small.  hope she don't burst and ooze while cooking. i'll post some pics tomorrow if i have time. thanks again.


----------



## chickenman09 (Jun 15, 2012)

ziplock baggie is the way to go. but 1 Lb. works good just put it in the freezer till it is almost frozen. it won't stick to the plastic, but it will still roll. also use the cheapest, thinnest bacon you can find. and yes you have to learn portioning. (dam, that is the hard part) there is several tutorials here on rolling them. this is the place I learned. do a search and you will find a bunch of ways to make them. hope I helped a little bit.


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 17, 2012)

i guess they turned out pretty darn good. the mexican fatty busted open near the end cause i cranked it up to about 270 for about 20mins to get the bacon a little more crisp. smoked them both for 3hrs at 230-250. IT was about 175. They stayed hot in the cooler for about 2.5hrs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	
































mexican fatty







had to use some toothpics to help hold the bacon on







da pizza fatty



















mexican







pizza fatty

will be doing these again soon. very tasty!


----------

